# Nokian WR G2....



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*2010 Update to Original Post*
I just installed my fourth set of Nokians at 206,000 miles (71,000 on the last set & they barely passed inspection last month). I paid $196 installed.

*2008 Update to Original Post*
I just installed my third set of Nokians at 135,000 miles. The tire has been updated and redesigned. I paid $209 installed.
The current link for the WR G2 is: http://www.nokiantires.com/tyr...WR+G2

*Overview*
By way of quick summary, I've got 30,000 miles on my V8 Touareg. At 12K miles, I had four new replacement Continental 4x4 Contacts (255/55/18) installed compliments of VWoA due to bad factory alignment. The replacement set wore fine but with 18K miles on them, they had little good tread left; particularly for a New Hampshire winter.
*Research / Options*
So, after following tire threads on the forum for the past year, I did my research. Early on, I was leaning toward the Yokohama Geolander H/T-S G052.








http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...+G052
Reviews of the Yoko were good and the specs seemed to be reasonable but I was losing some speed rating (V to H) which is not a big deal.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...g.jsp
The Contis have a rating of 360 AA, the Yokos have a rating of 460 AA.
Then, this fall, someone posted something about Nokian coming out with a new all season performance tire. A true all season performance tire, one that carries the Severe Service emblem which indicates the tire exceeds snow condition regulations.
At the time of the post, the tire was not yet available in the U.S. and I figured it might be worth the wait to see what it was all about. Plus, our New Hampshire winter this year was mild until this week when we finally got snow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I read the reviews of the Nokian WR, looked at their website and here's what I learned.
109 weight rating, the same as the Conti and Yoko.
V speed rating, same as OEM Contis.
500 AA UTQG rating better than both Conti & Yoko.
In the reviews that I was able to find, the Nokian WR tires that were tested were all on passenger cars. The SUV version of the tire had not yet been released.
Common sense dictates that a tire can't be truly "all season" without giving up either handling/stability or bad weather traction. Regardless, that can be certainly said for the Conti which by no means is an "all season" tire if you factor snow into one of the four seasons. The Yoko seemed like a good alternative but with the Nokian's specs _and_ the 50K manufacturer's warranty, I decided on the Nokian WR.








http://www.nokiantires.com/tyr...WR+G2
*Cutting to the Chase*
I had the tire dealer put 40 psi in all four tires. Driving conditions on the way home from the tire store were wet roads with patches of packed snow here and there. Winds were gusting to 15 mph. For those who were here for the Fall Touareg Rally, one knows that we do not have many straight roads.
The first test was to check stability and handling in corners. The Nokian performed just as well as the Conti. I noted no body roll or understeer.
The second test was to open her up on a 4 mile stretch of straight road with some gusty winds. At 90 mph, the Touareg tracked straight and true. Tire noise is no different than the Contis. It is a very quiet tire.
The next test was the bumpy secondary roads to see if the ride was different compared to the Contis. I noted no additional harshness in ride as reported in another thread.
So with these three initial tests out of the way, I figured that the weak link of the tire must be its performance in snow and ice.
Well, the tires got put to their final test this evening with six inches of fresh powder on the ground. 
The first check was braking action on snow covered roads at moderate speeds (30 to 45 mph). ABS action was almost non-existant as the tires did all the work. This is a remarkable improvement even when comparing to the snow performance of new Contis last year.
The second check was hard acceleration from a stop. ESP action was virtually non-existant except for maybe a split second occasionally. The road were a combination of powder and packed powder with some glaze as well.
The third test was windy backroads at moderate speeds to see if I could get the Touareg to go sideways. She wouldn't do it. She tracked straight and true. (For those who don't know how to drive in snow with all wheel drive, it is the constant power to the wheels that keeps you tracking straight or in a turn. Braking in a turn with all wheel drive may be detrimental to the your health and welfare of your vehicle.)
*Summary*
At $200 per tire, these tires are not cheap. But in this case, it appears you get what you pay for. The bottom line is that regardless of the reviews that you may read on the web, the Nokian WR is one incredible tire that is truly "all season". For those like me who don't want two sets of rims, I can't think of one other tire that comes close to the specs. and performance of this tire; even when considered two sets of tires (one for summer & one for winter). Time will tell how they wear, but with a manufacturer's 50K mile warranty, how can you go wrong?
One final thought for those of you who don't see snow. As I mentioned previously, this is an excellent dry and wet weather tire. Its snow performance will most likely be similar in muddy offroad conditions as well. If you're looking for something other than a street slick summer performance tire....one you can take off road occasionally or not worry about high speed rain driving...this tire is for you too.
http://www.nokiantires.com/tyr...WR+G2
*Update at 76,000*
At 76,000 miles, its time for tires. For those math impaired, that's 46,000 miles on the Nokians. I rotated them every 5,000 miles or so and got very even wear. Even when the treads were pretty worn near the end, they did exceptionally well in the rain. 
What am I buying next? Another set ordered from my local tire dealer. $229 each, installed.
_Modified by bravocharlie at 4:11 PM 12-26-2006_



_Modified by bravocharlie at 8:41 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Great write up BC. I'll likely check these out when it's time for me to get new tires. 
Thanks.


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

What's the maximum psi?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (PabloP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PabloP* »_What's the maximum psi?

51 psi


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

This is great info. Thanks!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (CaptainT-reg)*

Great..... now if they would come out with one to fit the 17-inch wheel... I'd give it a look!!!


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

I've been waiting for a write up like this. Thanks bravocharlie. If you're ever in KC BBQ is on me.


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

What size 18's did you get?


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Great..... now if they would come out with one to fit the 17-inch wheel... I'd give it a look!!!

It's available in 235/65R17. I think this is the standard size on 17" wheels in Europe. See: http://www.nokiantires.com/new...id=17


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (zbwmy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zbwmy* »_What size 18's did you get?

255/55/18


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

BC-
Very nice write-up.
I have a feeling that you just sold a bunch of these tires for Nokian. They should give you a free set.
It is hard to believe that they are just as quiet as the Contis given the tread. Were they really quiet or are you comparing them to a bad set of Contis?
Edit: Your link is to the passenger car version of the tire. They also have the tire in the SUV section under winter tire.



_Modified by theswami at 4:22 PM 1-9-2005_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_It is hard to believe that they are just as quiet as the Contis given the tread. Were they really quiet or are you comparing them to a bad set of Contis?

They are just as quiet as my even wearing contis. I paid special attention to highway noise going over to get my tires replaced to make sure it wasn't a figment of my imagination. I should also note that the tread pattern on the new Nokians is a lot deepr than that of the worn out Contis. Regardless, there was no noticeable difference in road noise.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks BC. This tire seems like the answer that Touareg owners have been looking for. My Contis seem fine after 12k but will keep the Nokian in mind when they wear out.
The reviews of the Contis are not great but this is my first SUV and they seem pretty good to me. We'll see how they handle in the snow this year.


----------



## Quicks (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (theswami)*

http://www.canadiandriver.com/...n.htm
FYI; Review from Canadian Driver:
Tire Test:
Nokian WR "All-Weather Plus"
Story and photos by Haney Louka
People make compromises in many aspects of life. Whether it's balancing financial priorities, demands on our time, or maybe it's as simple as what type of shoe to buy - we have to decide what's important and give a little on things that don't matter so much.
It's no different with cars. What works best for you? A minivan? Pickup? Or a do-it-all crossover? Some people have the wherewithal to buy a different vehicle for each day of the week. But for the rest of us, we have to find one or two vehicles that manage to do everything reasonably well. Regardless of our financial situation, though, there's one thing we all need to do: get where we want to go safely. And in Canada, that means trudging through some of the most severe weather conditions around.
Getting somewhere safely in your vehicle depends on many factors, one of the most important being the four little patches of rubber between your car and the road. And there's no greater compromise than all-season tires, meaning no single weather condition is completely taken care of. That means you're not getting complete dry, wet, or winter traction with a set of all-seasons.
For most of us, that doesn't matter so much on dry pavement because the limits of adhesion are so high. But on wet, snowy, or icy surfaces, that limit becomes an all-too-often-approached threshold.
Winter Tire Pros and Cons
Most tire manufacturers produce dedicated winter tires that bear the severe service emblem (a snowflake on a mountain) on the sidewall. The emblem is used on tires that meet specific traction requirements on snow and ice at low temperatures, and is recognized by Transport Canada and the Rubber Association of Canada.
While winter tires may be the best no-compromises response to winter driving conditions, there's a price. Tractability at low temperatures requires a softer rubber compound than all-seasons, and treadwear suffers as a result. In fact, winter tires do not even list treadwear ratings for comparison against all-seasons. Handling on dry pavement also suffers because the deep tread blocks and soft rubber compound result in a less direct connection to the road.
There's a convenience issue as well: vehicles equipped with winter tires require a changeover to summers or all-seasons each spring and back again each fall. To some, that's not a big deal. To others, it's a compelling reason not to buy winter tires.
The Answer?
Nokian Tyres, the Finnish manufacturer of Hakkapeliitta winter tires, may have the answer: the WR "All-Weather Plus" tire. While that may sound like a fancy name for all-seasons, there's an important distinction: these tires bear the severe service emblem, and at the same time carry a pro rata treadwear warranty of 80,000 km.
Nokian WR
Click image to enlarge
The WR features a silica rubber compound and an 'arrowhead' directional tread pattern that is designed to expel water and snow while allowing the tread blocks to remain in contact with the ground. There's also a unique feature called the "driving safety indicator," which incorporates numbers displayed along the centre of the tire's tread in addition to the usual wear bars. These numbers, when the tire is new, read "8 6 4" indicating the number of millimetres of tread depth remaining. As the tire wears, the higher numbers disappear and provide an excellent gauge for drivers wanting to know how much life is left in their tires.
Put Them to the Test
But now that Nokian's marketing mavens have cast the hook, it's time to bite and see what these tires can really do. Kal Tire installed a set of WRs on my VW Jetta in the dead of Winnipeg's winter and I have been driving on them ever since.
As a winter tire, the WRs performed admirably. In deep snow, they didn't bite quite as well as some of the better winter tires I've sampled, but certainly enough to keep me mobile through some pretty deep white stuff. And definitely better than any all-season tire I've tried.
Nokian WR
Click image to enlarge
Likewise on ice and hard, frozen surfaces: traction was at least as good as the average winter tire, and notably better than the Dunlop Graspics I tested the winter before. That the WRs did this well in winter and didn't require a changeover in the spring is where I see the real value in these tires.
Once the snow melted (finally) and the rain started pouring, the WRs once again proved their mettle. They effectively channeled water away from under them in deep water to maximize the contact area between the tire and the road. Wet braking grip is similarly impressive, as there is no discernible difference in this respect between WRs and the all-seasons that they replaced.
But, like every compromise, there has to be a drawback. And with the WR, that sacrifice is made in dry weather performance. Don't get me wrong: they are perfectly acceptable in all summer driving conditions, but if you're one who places precise handling and accurate, high-speed stability at the top of your list, the WRs will disappoint.
Under normal driving conditions around town, there are no drawbacks to this tire. But throw a fast corner or quick zig-zag into the mix, and the lack of precision makes itself evident. There's a floaty, disconnected feeling that will have performance fiends cringing. But it's those same fanatics that don't see a problem with owning two sets of tires.
Nokian WR
Click image to enlarge
On the highway, the tires are reasonably quiet and offer very good ride quality. In strong cross-winds, more steering correction is required because the tires' tread blocks allow the car to stray off the intended path more easily. And during high-speed passing on two-lanes, the same issue arises: concentration is required to keep the car on the straight and narrow. I should note, though, that this was only an issue during, um, very high speed passing on two lanes. The average two-lane pass occurred drama-free.
The WRs won't win any beauty contests. True to their function, they do look more like a winter than an all season tire. That means chunky sidewall shoulders, deep tread blocks, and a slightly tall, narrow appearance compared with other brands of the same size tire. But again, only true fanatics will find an issue here.
To Sum It Up
So the WR hasn't broken any rules: it's still a compromise. But its priorities have been shuffled compared with most all season tires: winter and wet traction are most important, and dry performance, while good, is clearly not the WR's forte.
In our harsh Canadian climate, I recommend using dedicated winter tires to everybody. But if you don't want the hassle and expense of owning two sets of tires, the Nokian WR is the next best thing.
More Test Drives....
Haney Louka is a Professional Engineer, a member of the Automobile Journalists Association of Canada, and a long time automotive enthusiast.


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

may be some one could arrange for a group buy rate" ?


----------



## Quicks (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (TREG)*

Sizes available: http://www.nokiantyres.com/suv...R+SUV
235/75R15 105 T
235/75R16 108 T
225/70R16 103 H
235/70R16 105 H
245/70R16 108 H
255/70R16 111 H
265/70R16 114 H
265/70R17 113 H
215/65R16 98 H
255/65R16 109 H
235/65R17 108 V XL
245/65R17 107 H XL
275/60R17 111 H
235/60R18 107 V XL
225/55R17 101 V XL
255/55R17 104 H
275/55R17 113 H XL
255/55R18 109 V


----------



## aasun (Nov 18, 2003)

i have the 19" rims, and rarely go into the snow, except for some skiing (live in southern cal). this winter really has me thinking about safety, chains, etc. any thoughts/recommendations for 19"?
thanks


----------



## Quicks (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (aasun)*

I believe that VW says one can't put chains on the 19" tires and I don't think any all season 19" tires are available [with only a 45 side wall, they probably won't work very well in snow anyway]; so I guess you would need to go with new wheels and either 18" [55 side wall]or 17" tires [60 side wall]; which could accommodate chains on all season or winter tires.


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Nokian WR's After 600 miles*

Did a 250 mile run this weekend on the new Nokians. Highway, backroad & dirt/gravel road dealing with the last of the 14.3" of snow we got out here last week. Once again, the Nokians far outshine the Conti's. As much as I enjoyed the sportier feel of the Treg over the LX470 I traded, the Nokians take it one step further. To clarify my statement on another thread; I feel these tires are somewhat firmer than the Conti's (not harsher) in a sporty sense, but it's something I prefer. 3 hours of 2 lane highway driving Saturday was a pleasure. Quiet and in control. Now wind noise is truly the loudest outside sound at 60 mph+.
To repeat myself and BC, I haven't been able to get ABS or ESP to engage with these tires under hard driving and some pretty rotten road conditions. Even a panic stop because of 3 white tail deer on a wet road at night (21F) from 65 mph was straight and controlled without ABS kicking in. These tires have been doing all the work. You'd think with all the tread blocks and siping you'd get alot of noise and side to side roll or floating but that's just not the case.
On wash board dirt roads the Nokians tracked true without hopping and gave me great road feel, all the while working with the air suspension and keeping the ride very pleasant.
My only concern with these tires is the sense of overconfidence they inspire. I've found myself taking on some onroad/offroad challenges that I never would have with the Conti's. But then again the Nokians have yet to let me down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Nokian WR's After 600 miles (Bullit)*

Great info guys! And a nice write-up to start off the thread, BC. You now have me second-guessing my decision to replace my Pirelli's with the Geolanders when the time comes.
It's obvious the Nokians are great in the messy stuff, but that must come at a price in dry weather, as the above article mentioned. I know it's the middle of winter, but can any of you try and quantify how much feel you lose during dry weather handling? I would really hate to give up the sporting characteristics of an all-season that's balanced a little more to the summer, like I have found the Pirelli's (and heard the Yoko's) to be.


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR's After 600 miles (ksand)*

As stated above and also at http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1636761 I drove these on dry pavement for a couple of days prior to our snow storm and essentially yesterday and today on dry pavement. The Nokians grip at least as well as the Contis in my opinion with less roll; definitely a more sporty feel. I don't think they're up to a dedicated summer high performance tire; but I've yet to be able to get them to breakaway on dry pavement at anything approaching rational driving. And no breakaway at full acceleration in sport mode either.



_Modified by Bullit at 8:38 AM 1-17-2005_


----------



## samspassat (Jul 16, 2002)

I had the Nokian WR on my wife's Pontiac Vibe. The size is 205/55/16. 
The only complaint that I had was after about 30,000 miles, the tires became too noisy. It was like riding on tires made of rock. Keep in mind that the Nokians have a 50,000 miles warranty. There was still plenty of treads, just that the noise was driving my wife to the point of insanity. Couldn't stand them anymore and decided to buy a new set of Goodyear Assurance ComforTreads. These Goodyears are as quiet as a mouse. 


_Modified by samspassat at 9:51 PM 1-10-2005_


----------



## 12punch (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (samspassat)*

BC, Thanks for the "good word" I had ordered the Nokians last Wed. and they came in on Friday but I was out Fri-Mon. Was supposed to get them put on tomorrow but we are supposed to get freezing rain and ice tomorrow so I asked the dealer to put them on today. Always makes you feel better when you spend that much on something that you do not know a whole lot about, and then you get positive comments back. Will let you guys know what I experience here in WI. 
KF


----------



## rbeamis (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

I'd like to add my $.02 to this discussion by saying that last year I bought a new set of 16" wheels and mounted Nokian WR tires to them. I drove them until a few weeks after our first snow this winter and I have to say they are easily the best all season tyres I've ever owned. They don't hold a candle to my studded Gisloved snow tires (in snow), but then the Gisloved tires are only good on snow and they're loud and handle poorly on the pavement and add a considerable amount of rolling friction because they actually grip dry pavement too well. 
When I mounted the 16" Nokians and drove around with them a while I saw that my gas mileage actually improved too! You can't go wrong with these tires and at $200 they're a bargain considering the improved safety factor. Don't forget to get an alignment when you have them installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vtmikev (Sep 28, 2004)

Just remember that dry road handling may worsen in summer heat as compared to freezing temperatures


----------



## vtmikev (Sep 28, 2004)

I like the feed back on how positive dry and wet traction are with this tire (during the winter) because lets face it, unless you are in the far north or in "real" mountainous areas, most of the time we are not riding on snow covered roads (this is true even on my VT trips, I probably get 2 snow days out of the week), but these tires seem like the perfect winter tire for me because you guys say they inspire confidence in all aspects of driving. Despite this, I will definitely change to summer tires after mud season when temperatures heat up because theres nothing like a true summer tire (in the summer!)


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (vtmikev)*

I just ordered these nokian tires from a local tire dealer. 230 per tire installed. Am I paying too much?


----------



## Kenneth L (Feb 20, 2004)

I hope not, I just paid the same installed + disposal fee + balance. Am happy so far--will see how they do in the bad weather over the WE. BTW, the low pressure sensor system remains on despite 41 lbs in each tire--will increase rears to 45 in the AM. Do I have to get something reset?


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*

I don't think you're being taken. The pricing is all over the board depending on availability and your location. Our supplier is trying to work us a deal on a bulk order and the information is not fast in coming. They think I will be able to sell the 18" tire for about $189.00 plus installation. ( We get 18.50 per tire for a mount and balance 1 time and rotate and balance for free for the life of the tire )
We just don't know how many are available and when we can get them. I will post as soon as I know. I should be able to UPS these to those of you who are not local. Again, we are checking into this also. We are attempting to get the best deal for fellow Egg owners everywhere for the benefit of all.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Kenneth L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kenneth L* »_BTW, the low pressure sensor system remains on despite 41 lbs in each tire--will increase rears to 45 in the AM. Do I have to get something reset?

Did you go into the MFI and select "Learn pressure" (or whatever it says exactly)? If so, you may have a defective sensor that was broken during installation of the new tires (happened to me). If not, you need to do that.


----------



## 12punch (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*

mdjak
Just had the Nokians installed on Tuesday for $225/tire. This included all taxes, mounting and balancing. I checked a lot of tire dealers and this was the best I found in my area. So far I really like them, now I just need some new snow to really test them out








KF


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (12punch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12punch* »_So far I really like them, now I just need some new snow to really test them out








KF

Maybe Tuesday: http://www.wunderground.com/US/WI/Madison.html


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

You're busy? You have way too much time on your hands. Where do you come up with these things? Is your brain a computer always connected to Google?


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

Thanks for the write up BC. Very thorough and informative as usual. 
I purchased new tires about two months ago, and the two finalists were the *Nokian WRs and the Michelin 4x4 XPCs*. I run the 19s in the summer, so I was looking for a tire that was good off-road, in the snow, and in the rain which is so common here in Seattle. 
I went with the XPCs for two reasons. First, a Nokian dealer actually told me that a heavily siped (sp ??) tire like the WR would not last if used off-road in rocky terrain. He said the sharp rocks would take chunks out of the tire because of the heavy siping (sp ??). Second, the WRs were not available in my area two months ago.
*Now for my impression of the XPCs*. http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...4+XPC The ride is exceptional...very smooth. The handling is not up to par with the 19" P Rossos or the 18" Pirelli Scorpions. They are "R" rated versus the higher speed rating on the Pirellis so the sidewall probably is not as stiff. They are not any nosier that the Pirellis. Last weekend I got into some snow, and they performed well. I was on logging roads with about 10" of packed/fresh snow over sheet ice, and had no problems once I turned the ESP off. However going down hills (fairly steep), I had a hard time getting the Touareg to a complete stop. It is a very heavy beast to stop on snow and ice. The XPCs are great in the rain...no issues with hydroplaning at all. And finally they look great.


----------



## gatortreg (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (I8ABUG)*

Just to add my .02C. I purchase Nokian dedicated snow Haka's for my V8 w/ 255/55/18. I have tire pressures set at 40F/44R and with a Thule carrier on top am getting 17.3 mpg. I also got road care for the tires which means they will put my conti's back on when it warms up for free. Total cost including road care $248. Yes that is expensive but w/ free tire swaps its worth it.I have driven close to 1200 miles on them at all speeds and in snow up in VT and love them.







I would highly reccommend them to anyone interested in dedicated snows.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (gatortreg)*

Got the Nokians today.
MOTHER NATURE: Bring it on. I can't wait to go spinning around in the town parking lot.


----------



## 12punch (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (gatortreg)*

We are supposed to get about 6-8" of snow here tonight, so I will run some dynamic (sounds complicated







) tests tomorrow on the new Nokians that I have had for about 10 days now. 
A division of my company develops residential and commercial land. So I had a 600 acre piece of property that we are looking at that consists of rolling hills/trees with just 4 x 4 trails on it. Took the Treg out there earlier this week. Trails were compacted snow and a lot of ice, from some rain we had gotten last week. The tires preformed very well. Areas had sheets of solid ice from the rain that had frozen on top of the snow. Stopped turrn ESP off and accelerated hard: traction control and Nokians handled very well, traction control worked to keep tire spin down, but I was very able to moderately accelerate off the icy areas. I would still be out there if I had still had the Cont's on. 
I have owned BFG,s All-Terrian KO's and Bridgestone REVO's on two previous trucks. The Nokians have handled equally as good as these two. My BFG's were sipped. 
I will find out tomorrow how they handle in deeper snow.
Hope this info is beneficial to anyone still undecided about the Nokians. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sanderle (Sep 13, 2004)

Got our first snowfall today in Mpls!!!! My Nokian SUVs are awesome. While driving home from work, everyone was lining up in the left lane because it was the only lane with clear tracks down to the road surface. Not wanting to sit in traffic any longer than necessary, I pulled out into the middle lane. Even though it was snow covered and rutted, the Treg on Nokians didn't seem to notice. It was if I was on clean dry pavement.
Best tire purchase I've made!!!!! 
Leaving now for a hockey game. Time to drive the Treg while others sit home.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (sanderle)*

We're supposed to get lots of the white stuff tomorrow. I look forward to the same experience. With the PZeros I just junked, after 22,000 miles, I was all over the place in small amounts of snow. I'm convinced with these Nokians it will be a completely different story.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

Update:
After our blizzard this past weekend, the Nokians got a true workout these past few days. They have performed flawlessly under deep snow, glazed snow packed roads, wet slush, etc.
Also as an update, I've made several high speed runs to Boston and am very impressed with the handling, noise, and lack of vibration or rumbling from the tires. They are very smooth and stable.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

For folks with the Nokian WR's, how much better is the braking situation on ice and hardpack snow versus your previous tires?
I love my Bridgestone REVO's in every way but stopping. I've had a few too many close calls (most at a very low speed of 5-10 mph) and I either need to to upgrade to the Hakkapailtas (with studs) or the WR's for winter driving. I'll keep the Bridgestones for summer and offroad use.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_For folks with the Nokian WR's, how much better is the braking situation on ice and hardpack snow versus your previous tires?
I love my Bridgestone REVO's in every way but stopping. I've had a few too many close calls (most at a very low speed of 5-10 mph) and I either need to to upgrade to the Hakkapailtas (with studs) or the WR's for winter driving. I'll keep the Bridgestones for summer and offroad use.

The Nokians are excellent for braking under the conditions you describe.


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_For folks with the Nokian WR's, how much better is the braking situation on ice and hardpack snow versus your previous tires?

No comparison. After I first put the Nokians on we got 1" of freezing rain. My driveway sits at a 20 degree slope and to put these to the test I backed out out the garage at 6 am when it was 15F outside. I slammed on the brakes to see what would happen and where the Contis would have kept me sliding backwards; the Nokians actually bit into the ice and stopped the truck.







I'm very confident stopping and turning with these tires and have only noticed a little slipping on black ice.


----------



## trebor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (Bullit)*

After reading Bravo Charlies Nokian review and the followup, I purchased the Nokian WR's yesterday. Was relieved to discover these tires (notwithstanding the $240 tire installed price) since there were few options for year round use with good snow/rain/dry handling in this size. Had the oem Pirelli Scorpion Zeros which lasted 21K miles and were not too good in rain or snow. Looking forward to checking these out in tomorrow' expected snow.. Thanks BC for keeping us informed.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (trebor)*

You're welcome.
Glad it worked out.
I've got 2,000 miles on mine and and have absolutely no regrets.


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (DicknNancy)*

Our supplier has been trying to work us good deal on a bulk order and the information is now in. I will be able to sell the 18" tire for about $189.00 plus installation. ( We get 18.50 per tire for a mount and balance 1 time and rotate and balance for free for the life of the tire. 
Our supplier has a few in stock and more on the way. They have entertained a bulk order discount if fellow Egg owners are interested. 
We do have the ability to UPS them if needed. Fees to follow.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

TIRE RACKS POST FOR TOUAREG's
- Bridgestone's Dueler H/L Alenza
- 255/55/HR18" XL = $145.00
- 600 A A
- 65,000 Mile Guarantee
- 5 Years - Free replacement up to 3 yrs. Pro rated 4th and 5th year or to 2/32" remaining tread.
- M+S Rating
- 30 Day "Test Drive"

--> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1699117


----------



## cps (Jan 19, 2005)

*Acceptable size for 17" wheels on V-6*

Nokian does not have a 255/60R17. They list a 275/60R17 that appears to only be a 1/2" larger in both diameter and width than the Dunlop Grandtreks. Has anyone tried these? Does not seem to be alot available in 255/60R17.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

Someone emailed today and asked how I liked my Nokians now that I've had them for a few months.
Let me just say that in the northeast, we've been slammed with snow, more snow, and then some more. Lately, its been wet and greasy snow. I've been very impressed with the snow performance of these tires. Their handling characteristics and their quietness on the highway are impressive.
I still think that these are one heck of a tire and are perfectly matched for the Touareg.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## endodoc (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

this may sound stupid but i put the WR"S on my S4 cab and its better in the snow than my touareg.not the the vw is bad but that the s4 is unbelievable. confidence starting and stoping.. in fact i'm leaving them on for the summer because the ride is so much better than the oringinal contis


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

The tread pattern on the Yokohama Geolanders is so close to the Nokians and so are the specs ( except for speed rating ).....and 1/3 less expensive ! I am wondering if any one has tried the Yokos and what their experiance is ?


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (TREG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREG* »_The tread pattern on the Yokohama Geolanders is so close to the Nokians and so are the specs ( except for speed rating ).....and 1/3 less expensive ! I am wondering if any one has tried the Yokos and what their experiance is ?

I had the Yokos for 300 miles. They could not be balanced. Of the original four, three were replaced for being out of round. They still could not balance them after several attempts with a Hunter road force balancer. They are cheap for a reason. I pretty much ate the cost of the Yokos... I'm running Toyo Proxes S/Ts and like them.


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (gatortreg)*

It's comming close to replacing my P-Scorpions and would appreciate some input. Since many of you had the Nokians for a while, how is the tread holding up and also how is the ride and handling??


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (TREG)*

I've put 5,500 miles on my Nokians since purchase last fall. I've got no changes to report in regard to handling, stopping, ride, etc. from my other posts but I will update treadwear at this point. Nokian specs put this tire's tread depth at 14/32nds. Unfortunately, I did not measure them at time of installation. However, with 5,500 miles of 60% highway, 30% city and 10% offroad driving; the tread depth currently measures 15/32nds (that's right, using a good depth gauge across the center of front and rear tire) and the are no noticeable pits or defects in the tread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (Bullit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bullit* »_I've put 5,500 miles on my Nokians since purchase last fall. I've got no changes to report in regard to handling, stopping, ride, etc. from my other posts but I will update treadwear at this point. Nokian specs put this tire's tread depth at 14/32nds. Unfortunately, I did not measure them at time of installation. However, with 5,500 miles of 60% highway, 30% city and 10% offroad driving; the tread depth currently measures 15/32nds (that's right, using a good depth gauge across the center of front and rear tire) and the are no noticeable pits or defects in the tread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They are so sticky that they picked up and added 1/32nds inch of thread. I am impressed!







But eventually you will have to change them after 50,000 miles and they no longer fit in the wheelwells.


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Isn't that what the Xtra height setting on the air suspension is for ??


----------



## DonPablo50 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (Bullit)*

This is my first time to read this thread and it has some great information. My Treg has about 18200mi on it and it will be time for me to replace the tires soon. These may be a good option, even though they'll probably never see snow....lots of rain, though!
What a great write up. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (DonPablo50)*

Can anyone compare these with the Toyo Proxes which are also great and positively written up here by others.
Cy


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm overdue for tyres (Nokian spelling) and checked for a dealer in New Mexico. Closest one is 90 miles from me. 
Does anyone here know where I can order Nokian WR SUV's (best price) and what to expect when I need them mounted locally?
Thanks!


----------



## CA_reedgrn (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Nokian Vs. Michelin*

Has anyone compared the Nokian's to the Michelin Cross Terrain 
http://www.discounttiredirect....ar=60
420 A rating with a nice pattern and they have a 65,000 mile limited warranty.



_Modified by CA_reedgrn at 7:57 PM 5-20-2005_


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (Bullit)*

Replaced the Contis at 14.5K with the WRs after reading this post. I've had them on for 2,000 miles so far. Things I like:
* Quiet ride
* Less body roll in turns than the Contis
* Great traction in wet weather (no snow to try them on here in KC yet)
* Nice looking on my black Touareg
Great tire for anyone getting to the end of their OEM tires.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

Anyone have an update on how these tires are performing now that the weather in most of the country is a bit nicer with warmer temps?
Let's hear more about these tires on dry pavement now that the owners have miles on them.
Anyone take them offroad? How well did they perform?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_Anyone have an update on how these tires are performing now that the weather in most of the country is a bit nicer with warmer temps?
Let's hear more about these tires on dry pavement now that the owners have miles on them.
Anyone take them offroad? How well did they perform?

I am continued to be impressed with their performance. I have 10K miles on them now and they're wearing evenly, do well in the mud and rain, and are quiet on the highway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

I just took delivery of a set of Nokians via the internet since NM has only a single dealer about 90 miles from me. I can get them installed for about $10 - $20 each at Discount Tire. I paid $229.99 ea. (delivered with no sales tax) from Ryan at http://www.tirefactory.net. Took three days for delivery from Michigan to New Mexico via FEDEX Ground. They ship them in pairs so there were two tracking numbers.
Ryan reports that he sells many to Treg owners.
Good luck and have a great day.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm considering purchasing these but damn my local dealer is trying to rape me for them.
The dealer says they only have 4 in the whole company in the area and he wants $1091 installed for 4. That is $272 per tire which just seems excessive. If I pass and he sells the tires he doesn't expect to get more until October.
I still have tread on my Contis so I may wait before I make a move and hope that I can find a better deal.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (theswami)*

That's b.s. Google the things or start making some calls. You'll find them.
Or take a trip to NH and you can get some for you from my guy.


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

$1,091 doesn't seem like such a bad deal to me if you get the usual and customary services like lifetime rotations and balancing.
I paid $919 (for 4) and still have to install them. I'll be over $250 each when done.
---
Just got back from mounting, balancing, etc. I'm at $999 complete.


_Modified by Xrayo at 6:07 PM 5-28-2005_


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

I agree BC, that is my plan. If I'm in your neck of the woods and still need the tires I'll send you a note.
Xrayo, it seems from this thread that 1091 is out of the normal range.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (theswami)*

Here are the specs on the Nokian WR SUV tires incase anyone needs them. I am going to pick up a set in the next month. The Contis are getting a bit worn after 23k on them.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

Wow! That's a BIG chart!
Hmmm..... VW recommends for us lowly V6 owners 235/65R17 108 H XL.
It looks like Nokian took the 235/65R17 to 108 V XL which is even slightly better.
I have gave up on finding anything in 255/60 series. Darn VW, just put 18" rims on all of them from now on.... OK?








Ok, I am down to Bridgestone Dueler H/L Alenza or the Nokian WR. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get the Nokians in the San Francisco Bay Area.
I called a few tire stores and they all told me that they have never heard of them and don't know any suppliers who sell them? 
Hmmmm If anyone knows, it would help me out a lot. Thanks


_Modified by Tahoe12 at 9:31 AM 6-17-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

http://www.nokiantires.com/newsite/map.cfm


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Ya I tried that Spockat, but there aren't any dealers in a 100 mile radius of here. A few of the dealers I spoke to said they only carry a few passenger Nokian tires for the winter time. 


_Modified by Tahoe12 at 5:14 PM 6-17-2005_


----------



## acbristol (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

Call the Tire Factory (see web site <www.tirefactory.com>)
Their # is 800-576-1009 ask for Ryan at ext 771. He sells all over the country. This is where I purchased for $ 229.00 each, no tax, free shipment. I had mine drop shipped to local VW dealer for installation and wheel alignment. Tires arrived Fed Ex 5 days later. Whole deal was a "piece of cake".
Most tires are shipped from Factory warehouse in Tenn. although dealer is in Lansing Michigan. Good luck, great tires!


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (acbristol)*

Thanks for the info. I will check it out.


----------



## cbr929pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Question. Anyone out there tried 235/65/17 on our V6 that take 255/60/17?
I need to make a decision tomorrow morning. I would like to hear good stories on this or I'll have to go with Bridgestone Dueler H/L Alenza.
Thanks


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (acbristol)*

Leaving Lake Tahoe a week ago I hit a freak snowstorm in June. Complete whiteout conditions that usually occur in January, not June. Anyhow, it caught me completely off guard going around a turn at 50 MPH (speed limit 65 MPH) I began sliding straight for the guardrail. Since there was a semi truck in the lane next to me I didn't want to swerve or over steer the car. I held the brake pedal hoping the ABS would do its job and the traction control would take over. A second or two from hitting the guardrail the Touareg finally straightened out and I was able to avoid a major wipe out. The worn Contis were just not up to the job in an inch of snow at 50MPH. I felt like the Touareg's ABS did a great job keeping me straight and out of harms way. Thanks VW engineers. 
With that said, I am didn't waste a minute ordering new tires. I ordered the Nokians from The Tire Factory ( http://www.tirefactory.net/index.htm ) for $219.00 a piece with free shipping to CA and no taxes. Good deal. Big O Tires is mounting and balancing them for $113. The local VW dealer wanted $170 to mount and balance. There is no Nokian dealers anywhere close so ordering from Tire Rack is a great option. 
Looking forward to the new shoes. By the way, the Contis have lasted 25K with even wear.
Thanks * acbristol * for the info. Much appreciated.


_Modified by Tahoe12 at 10:55 AM 7-6-2005_


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

Got the Nokians mounted today. Feel pretty good so far but can't wait to drive them offroad a bit and in the snow this winter. 
Here are a few pics of what they look like:


----------



## 72mako (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (cbr929pilot)*

For those interested in the 235/65 R17 size of Nokians, there are some pictures of my Touareg with that size on here:
http://forums.clubtouareg.com/...rt=15
I've only put about 40 miles on them so far but seems to be less road noise than my stock Dulops were.
nick


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (gatortreg)*

Is the Nokian WR A.W.P. 17" appropriate for driving in milder climates (like Northern California - Bay Area), no off-roading , and once or twice a year driving up to the snow (Tahoe)?


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

I was running Toyo Proxies S/Ts and they were "okay" but after experiencing the nose push to the point of white knuckles and minor hydroplanning in the rutted freeways around here, I decided to give the Nokian WRs a try.
I am very happy with them. As much as I'd like to razz bravocharlie, he's right they are the perfect tire for the Touareg. 
I immediately liked the driving feel, they are compliant and stable. I was very happy with the Tire Factory in Canby, they mounted them without scratching the wheels, without breaking the TPS sensors, and the road force balance seems great.
bravocharlie, maybe you could updated the picture link on page one?
My only regret is that I didn't buy them sooner. They are a damn fine tire. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Bill 2158 at 8:18 AM 12-2-2005_


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (KKToureg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KKToureg* »_Is the Nokian WR A.W.P. 17" appropriate for driving in milder climates (like Northern California - Bay Area), no off-roading , and once or twice a year driving up to the snow (Tahoe)? 

YES


----------



## WestBound (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (Tahoe12)*

Trying to decide between BFGs and the WRs -- have 17-inch rims, so the choice would be BFG All-terrains in 265/70 or WRs in 235/65. Do some driving in deep snow and dirt roads - any thoughts? Has anyone tried both or have some experience for comparison? I'm hoping either will last a while so the cost-diffence isn't too crtical. thanks...


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (WestBound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WestBound* »_Trying to decide between BFGs and the WRs -- have 17-inch rims 

How about the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo's in 265/65-17:








They ride great, take dirt/rock roads like they were paved and make the speedo read accurately.


----------



## WestBound (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (henna gaijin)*

Another good option! Any other thoughts/suggestions from those who have tried any combination of these tires (I hope not at the same time







)?
BFGs vs WRs vs A/T Revos?


----------



## chicagotouaregV8 (Jan 25, 2005)

I just purchased the nokian WR's for my 2004 V8 Touareg with 18's and standard suspension and had them installed yesterday. It snowed heavily in Chicago about 6" and compared to driving on the pirellis which I was already on my second set with only 25K miles. It is like driving a different vehicle with these Nokians. No more ABS kicking in..no more traction control kicking in. Actually a pleasureable safe feeling truck to drive again.
VW should have never put the junk Pirellis or Contis on this truck. The only thing those tires are good for if you live somewhere were the weather is perfect all year round and never snows.
So I must say I am impressed with these tires and it is a perfect match for anyone with a touareg and lives in an area where it does snow. I did opt to have them filled with Nitrogen and I figured going through 2 sets at 25K already I have nothing to lose.
Also the VW dealer said the alignment is fine..Surprise...Surprise...Tire company says: No way alignment is off..And they will be doing an alignment as well utilizing the Hunter equipment.
Well either way 25K and dropping big bucks already on this truck. Shame on you VW.


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now*

I took my 235/65/17 Nokians to my VW dealer today to have them installed there because I was concerned about another shop harming the TPMS and ..... the VW shop called to say that because this is not a spec'd size, my TPMS and speedomete may no longer be under warranty. Yikes! Did anyone else have their Nokians installed at a VW shop and did you get the same 'warning'? Any suggestions on how I might respond to this? I'm picking up the car tomorrow and would really appreciate a response.


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (KKToureg)*

I should add I have the 2004 V6 R17 wheels.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (KKToureg)*

First of all, 235/65 R17 is indeed one of the recommended sizes for the Touareg. See the following Touareg door sticker:








Further, the following is from the Bentley manual:








If your dealer does not believe this is a standard tire size for the Touareg, then they are at least misinformed on the subject.
HTH
Edits to clean up formatting and correct spelling:
_Modified by henna gaijin at 1:10 AM 12-21-2005_

_Modified by henna gaijin at 1:12 AM 12-21-2005_


_Modified by henna gaijin at 1:14 AM 12-21-2005_


----------



## leftwing (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (henna gaijin)*

I just installed the Nokian 275/55/17s on my V6 at the tire shop, but was in at the dealer the next day to have then check the alignment. I was warned that these were not stock tire and they could effect the all wheel drive system, speedometer or handling. 
I pointed out that the overall diameter was within 0.1 inches of the stock tires, and the width is exactly the same as the 275/45/19 on the V10. So I fail to see how this can effect any of these systems.
BTW dispite the fact that my vehicle falls under the VIN number in the TSB VWA-04-12, the dealership and VW said they would not do an alignment under warranty as my vechile has 25K and 2 years on it. I was shown a VW warranty do that states alignment on the Touareg is limited to 6K miles. 
Any suggestions as to how I should take this issue up with?


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (henna gaijin)*

Thank you for this update! Can you tell me who Bentley is? Is this a VW funded group or independant?


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (KKToureg)*

The Bentley manual is the official VW Repair Manual - everyone who owns a Touareg should buy one of these.
See it here:
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=v7l5


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (leftwing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leftwing* »_BTW dispite the fact that my vehicle falls under the VIN number in the TSB VWA-04-12, the dealership and VW said they would not do an alignment under warranty as my vechile has 25K and 2 years on it. I was shown a VW warranty do that states alignment on the Touareg is limited to 6K miles. 
Any suggestions as to how I should take this issue up with?

I think expecting VW to perform an alignment after 25,000 miles and 2 years UNDER WARRANTY is unrealistic.
IMHO it is not unreasonable to expect you to pay for this alignment.


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (henna gaijin)*

the response I just got from the service dept. was they don't know what a Bentley manual is, they are guided by the owner's manual that comes with the car. I really want to remain calm with a rational response. Any suggestions?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (KKToureg)*

Since they've fed you BS already take it to a different dealer.
Or, take it to the nearest gas station where they'll do it for 10 bucks per tire (or thereabouts).
Tell them they need to be careful when they break the seal and take the tire off. The TPMS sensor is right at the valve, mounted to the rim. They should avoid impacting the unit; it may break. (I've been there.)


----------



## leftwing (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
I think expecting VW to perform an alignment after 25,000 miles and 2 years UNDER WARRANTY is unrealistic.
IMHO it is not unreasonable to expect you to pay for this alignment.










Yes, but if you read the TSB VWA-04-12 http://forums.clubtouareg.com//files/vwa-04-12.pdf (its posted in the TBS section of the ClubT*****g forum), it says that, 
"For a customer concern that wheel alignment be performed on a vehicle, Volkswagen will pay for a *one-time* wheel alignment on Touareg vehicles with a VIN up to *4D025443*." 
It goes on to say that they will also reimburse for pre-mature tire wear of the front tires as consequential damage.
There is no mention of time or mileage, just that VIN numbers below 25443 are affected. My old Dunlops (may some kid enjoy them as a tire swing) did show signs of wear on the inside edges of both front tires. Based on the old tires, and the fact that my VIN is below 025443, shouldn't they check the alignment per the TBS VWA-04-12?
I'm not asking for reimbursement for new front tires, just the verification the alignment is correct on my vehicle.


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (sciencegeek)*

Sciencegeek, I should have been clearer. They installed the tires and have said everything is 'fine'. But, they also indicated the size of these tires may cause problems down the road (so to speak) and I'll wait to see the write-up, but I got the sense certain functions/feature may no longer be under warranty. THAT is my concern.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (KKToureg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KKToureg* »_Sciencegeek, I should have been clearer. They installed the tires and have said everything is 'fine'. But, they also indicated the size of these tires may cause problems down the road (so to speak) and I'll wait to see the write-up, but I got the sense certain functions/feature may no longer be under warranty. THAT is my concern.

oh, alright. then take it to a different dealer next time.
as a matter of fact, you don't have to take it to a dealer at all to get just plain service, as long as you record everything that was done, and as long as it was done according the service schedule.
this "not under warranty any more" schtick is something they say to intimidate you.


----------



## jakbqik (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (sciencegeek)*

Link to my 19" nokian wr pics 
http://forums.clubtouareg.com/...rt=45


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (jakbqik)*

I just replaced my Scorpion P Zero's after 31,000 miles, with Nokian WR's. The difference is like night and day. Suddenly, my ride is much quieter, my steering is more effortless, precise, tracking is now straight and not vague, and it doesn't seem to pull to the right anymore, when driving at constant speed or when braking. And cornering seems much more sure-footed too. Amazing difference.
My only regret is that I didn't swap out the Scorpions with Nokians back on day one, and year and a half ago (I have done this with other trucks, to start off with better tires).


_Modified by archrenov8 at 10:46 PM 12-26-2005_


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (henna gaijin)*

Henna, thank you again for this great information. I didn't end up using it to prove the tire size was within spec when I picked up the Treg BUT it sure helped to lower my blood pressure knowing it was in my purse if I needed to pull it out and enlighten my service advisor. And, I don't consider myself a discriminate driver but I definitely noticed a smoother ride with the Nokians. Happy New Year.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 235/65/17 - VW says my warrenty is may be void for TPMS and Speedometer now (KKToureg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KKToureg* »_Henna, thank you again for this great information.

My pleasure, kind lady.








Happy New Year!


----------



## leesure44 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

Has anyone tried these on a touareg? Vredestein WINTRAC 4 XTREME
WINTRAC 4 XTREME 235/60 R 18 107 H XL 290 kPa 310 kPa 

WINTRAC 4 XTREME 235/65 R 17 108 H XL 290 kPa 310 kPa 

WINTRAC 4 XTREME 255/50 R 19 107 V XL 290 kPa 310 kPa 

WINTRAC 4 XTREME 255/55 R 18 109 V XL 290 kPa 310 kPa 

WINTRAC 4 XTREME 255/60 R 17 106 H 250 kPa 270 kPa 








Happy New Year


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

I don't usually get to drive the Egg as it is driven by my wife on a normal basis, but as she is vacationing in Southern Florida for a week, I got to test the new Nokians today in 6 inches of new heavy snow and I could not get them to break loose. Wow, what a tire in the snow. For those of you who think this egg just doesn't hve the power to spin tires, we have a V10 diesel and power is no problem. The Nokian's just hook up that good. I have Toyo Observe's on my Bonneville, but the Nokians are even better. Very stabile feeling in the snow. Biggest fear?, someone else sliding into me.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (DicknNancy)*

For those with the Nokians, here is a commercial for you: http://video.google.com/videop...74592


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_For those with the Nokians, here is a commercial for you: http://video.google.com/videop...74592

bwahaha thanks for the link


----------



## Egginmydriveway (Nov 11, 2004)

*Nokian WR - any long term experiences/reports*

23K - need to replace my stock Pirellis (wife not so happy with this situation so soon).
My tire dealer was not recommending the Nokians, stating the tire composition would wear somewhat quickly in summer weather driving. I am a california-raised driver living on the east coast, so some poor weather driving improvement is important to me (as i commute frequently year round from philly to Virginia).
Any long term wear and ride reports?: Noise level stays constant over time?


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Nokian WR - any long term experiences/reports (Egginmydriveway)*

I have about 25k on them and so far they have worn very little. They are super quiet on the freeway. I still think they are a good option for an all season tire. 


_Modified by Tahoe12 at 7:07 PM 6-8-2006_


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Nokian WR - any long term experiences/reports (Egginmydriveway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egginmydriveway* »_My tire dealer was not recommending the Nokians, stating the tire composition would wear somewhat quickly in summer weather driving.

Having lived in northern New England during my formative years, I find this comment very easy to beleive.
When we used to talk about Nokian tires, we were talking strictly of the Hakkopelitta (sp?) style tire designed for winter use only. It was (is?) the king of winter tires in snow country.
Most tire dealers did not know about the four season styles of Nokian tires such as is the topic of his thread.
Perhaps if you downloaded the appropriate info from the Nokian tire web site and shared it with your dealer, he would change his tune.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Nokian WR - any long term experiences/reports (Egginmydriveway)*

I have had my put 10,000 miles on my Nokian WR and they are basically still like new. Expensive tires but well worth it.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR - any long term experiences/reports (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
Having lived in northern New England during my formative years, I find this comment very easy to beleive.
When we used to talk about Nokian tires, we were talking strictly of the Hakkopelitta (sp?) style tire designed for winter use only. It was (is?) the king of winter tires in snow country.
Most tire dealers did not know about the four season styles of Nokian tires such as is the topic of his thread.
Perhaps if you downloaded the appropriate info from the Nokian tire web site and shared it with your dealer, he would change his tune.


Best all season tires I've ever owned. Bar none.


----------



## toursailor (Apr 22, 2006)

My 2 bits worth. I had the dealer replace the Pirelli's with the WR's. Way better. 3k kilometres, no sign of wear, better handling in downpour. No snow yet, but looking forward to it. 80k kilometre tread wear warranty very comforting. Hunter road force balance definitly worth it. Cheers


----------



## Soft Roader (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm on my second set of Geolandars on a Durango and find them good all around but not tested in snow. Wet performance is the best for that wagon.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

Does anyone know a place to get the Nokian tires in Orange County, CA? All the numbers I've found on the Nokian site are for Nor-Cal!


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (shervinf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shervinf* »_Does anyone know a place to get the Nokian tires in Orange County, CA? All the numbers I've found on the Nokian site are for Nor-Cal!









If you search this thread you can find a place to order them online. I looked into ordering them online then shipped to the installer and there were a number of places willing to do that for me. Alternatively, STS has them if that is a company that operates in your area.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

This serves as a follow up post to my original post.
The tires now have 30k miles and are down to the 4mm tire wear mark on the tread. Tires are wearing very evenly and still are very effective in heavy rain / water on the highway.
I plan on replacing them with another set this late fall prior to winter.
All in all, I'm very impressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

How much did you pay fullyinstalled and at what store/national chain?
Cy


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_How much did you pay fullyinstalled and at what store/national chain?
Cy

If you read the previous pages you will find your answer.


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (cybulman)*

Cy-
Another VW store where I live quoted me $1000.00 for a set...mounted, balanced, etc. Other posts show the tires at up to 229.00 ea. delivered, so I figure that's not a bad price from a VW store. I suspect disposal fees and taxes (8.75% retail) will suck another c-note from the billfold.
They were listed as a dealer on that (somewhat lame) Nokian website, so I will probably spring for an oil change and alignment while I'm there and dump my noisy Scorpion Zeros at 20K whether there's life left in them or not. 
Carry on


----------



## Mr. Bill (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (Jimbuffalo)*

I just ordered a set for my T from Tire Factory in Michigan (800-576-1009). Price incuding shipping is $234 ea, but if you ask for the Touareg special the price is $224. Had them shipped to local tire dealer for mounting. Will be heading to Colorado mountains when my FL home sells so hope this will be a good compromise of all weather driving.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (bravocharlie)*

Update made to the first post in this thread at the bottom.


----------



## Ryan @ TiresByWeb.Com (Oct 9, 2006)

Back by Popular demand, http://www.tiresbyweb.com, is offering $10 off per Nokian Tire with FREE SHIPPING in the Lower 48 States now through 1/31/07. Please see the link below for more details...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2999411


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Ryan @ TiresByWeb.Com)*

While I have truly enjoyed the excellent traction, long long tire life and quietness of these tires, 
if you are looking for strong punture resistantance these are not for you. 
I have had at least 6 flat tires since I bought these Nokians. At first I just thought it was normal but I have been driving mostly in the city the past few months and have gotten 3 flats. A few times it was a chunk of glass, a nail, a screw, and the others they were not sure. 
Maybe it is the tire pattern or some other design that picks up debris more. Our other cars haven't had any flats. 
Has anyone else had flats with this tire?
Luckily Les Schwab has free tire repairs!!!! I owe them big time.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

21,000 miles strong with no issues and PLENTY of tread left.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_While I have truly enjoyed the excellent traction, long long tire life and quietness of these tires, 
if you are looking for strong punture resistantance these are not for you. 
I have had at least 6 flat tires since I bought these Nokians. At first I just thought it was normal but I have been driving mostly in the city the past few months and have gotten 3 flats. A few times it was a chunk of glass, a nail, a screw, and the others they were not sure. 
Maybe it is the tire pattern or some other design that picks up debris more. Our other cars haven't had any flats.

Huh?








Second set, never a flat.
Its a harder compound tire. Your theory doesn't really hold any air (excuse the pun)


----------



## waynerm002 (Dec 21, 2000)

*How are these on 19" wheels?*

As winter approaches, I am looking at my options. I have a V6 with 19" Conti Sport tires and although I have the 17s I like the feel of the 19s. Not very harsh, handles well and looks good. I have been considering 2 set to alternate for winter and the other seasons. From what I have read here, I am giving serious thought to these for all year use. Looking for some feedback from those that run these on 19" wheels. My Touareg has the air suspension, it leans some with the standard setup but will probably get the sport bars later. Any advice would be appreciated. Also, any local shops in the DC area carry these?


----------



## cdover73 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: How are these on 19" wheels? (waynerm002)*

I'm pretty new to Touareg ownership and some of your expert thoughts on 19s would be interesting. I also have a V8 with Air Suspension and Toyo Proxes with plenty of tread left but ever since i bought the car i've been pretty unhappy with the level of road noise especially at low speed on smooth surfaces where the uneven wear and cupping produces a ridiculous amount of noise and vibration in the cabin. I took it into my local VW dealer a few weeks ago and took and engineer out with me on smooth pavement. He told me it was within 'tolerance' and that the tires are maybe too hard and that maybe i should get my alignment checked. I want to put new tires on the car just to get rid of the noise but am also concerned about not creating the same problem again so will be getting the alignment looked at. Anyone in the San Jose area who would recommend a dealer? I'm thinking Conti Sports are my next option for tires.. thoughts?


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

I had 285/45/19 Toyo Proxes ST's on my 2004. After 25,000 miles on them they seemed to be a lot harder and have a lot of tread noise. Someone else said the same thing about they Toyo's after similar mileage on them. It probably is the compound and the harder the compound on the tire the longer it will last, but that usually means more road noise.
When I replaced the tires on my 2006 a few months ago. I went with the General Grabber UHP's in the 285/45/19 size after reading a lot of reviews. Denverbill has had these on for more than a year on his and he likes them as well.
I am happy with them so far. We'll see after 25K miles though.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (Tregger)*

I'll just add http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the Grabber UHPs. Funky name, but outstanding tires. I have always been very particular about tire choice, as I view this as probably the most critical element in chassis and suspension tuning. The Generals have great handling and outstanding overall wet and dry performance. Have not tried them in snow, as I run dedicated snow tires in the winter.


----------



## waynerm002 (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

I am considering the Nokian as a year round option as it rarely snows more than a few inches here and get cold enough to really use dedicated winter tires. After looking at the site listed, the tires are almost $300 each now (2007 pricing) for the 255/50 19. I am rough on tires as I tend to use all the grip I can get from them. I notice that size 19s on the Range Rovers and while a little narrow in comparrison to the VW size, it may be a good balance for an all weather tire (not listed as all season but all weather on their site). Anyone here running this size and has some input? I still have the 17" wheels and a set of Michelin Cross Terrian (not the correct load rating, came with the car, bought used) in the garage, I was planning on using those for the winter. Need to make a decision soon as the temps are dropping and I have not switched the wheels yet. 
Any more info would help. Also some update information from those of you that have had them since this tread started, What are your experiences now that they have worn a bit. Many thanks.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (waynerm002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waynerm002* »_I am considering the Nokian as a year round option as it rarely snows more than a few inches here and get cold enough to really use dedicated winter tires. After looking at the site listed, the tires are almost $300 each now (2007 pricing) for the 255/50 19. I am rough on tires as I tend to use all the grip I can get from them. I notice that size 19s on the Range Rovers and while a little narrow in comparrison to the VW size, it may be a good balance for an all weather tire (not listed as all season but all weather on their site). Anyone here running this size and has some input? I still have the 17" wheels and a set of Michelin Cross Terrian (not the correct load rating, came with the car, bought used) in the garage, I was planning on using those for the winter. Need to make a decision soon as the temps are dropping and I have not switched the wheels yet. 
Any more info would help. Also some update information from those of you that have had them since this tread started, What are your experiences now that they have worn a bit. Many thanks.
If you have the 17's and want to get Nokians, I am running 245/65/17 and they work just fine on those rims and are the correct load rating. You can't be any harder then I have been on them since I have done some offroading on my WR's and they work pretty good there as well. I personally am not big on wide tires for snow conditions so that is the reason I went narrower then the stock size for 17's.


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

We have the WR's in the 18 inch version and just passed the 30 K mark. Only 2 rotations and we still have 7/32 tread left. They come with 12/32. This I know because we stock and sell them.. As Yeti said, we also put the WR's through the Colorado mountains this summer with the rest of the gang and had no problem.
We also tow a 7000 lb trailer in 90 degree heat and again have had no problems. Here in Minnesota we also get a slug of snow and they are outstanding. Only tire I would run year round on the Egg.


----------



## waynerm002 (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (DicknNancy)*

Ok, I am guessing at @ $300 a piece now, there is no place offering a better deal than tiresbyweb.com. They are V rated and offer snow service as well, sounds like a good tire but I can't find any place that has done a comparison with the likes of Continential, Michelin or Pirelli all season tires. It would be great to have a tire I could use year round with very good summer performance. I know it has been recommended to use them on 17" wheels but I would prefer to keep the 19s all year round. Before I pull the trigger on these, I would like hear some more updated info on these in comparison to other known all season brands. As these were not offered as standard tires and at the going price( $1500 or so shipped with extra parts), it makes sense to get some updated info. Tire technology improves every year, just want to know they will be the better choice.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

How do you measure/know when when the tires need to be replaced?
I have 57,000 miles on my Nokian WRs and I am wondering when to order another set. Using a simple quarter, the tread is just a little above the head as far as depth.
They don't look all that worn compared to other tires, but than again you tend to forget how deep the tread was when they were once new.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

They have a built in wear gauge. you would have to spin one to see where the numbers currently are at on the center tread block. Mine last I looked were at 6. I am guessing when they no longer display a number it may be time for a new set.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (waynerm002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waynerm002* »_Ok, I am guessing at @ $300 a piece now, there is no place offering a better deal than tiresbyweb.com. They are V rated and offer snow service as well, sounds like a good tire but I can't find any place that has done a comparison with the likes of Continential, Michelin or Pirelli all season tires. It would be great to have a tire I could use year round with very good summer performance. I know it has been recommended to use them on 17" wheels but I would prefer to keep the 19s all year round. Before I pull the trigger on these, I would like hear some more updated info on these in comparison to other known all season brands. As these were not offered as standard tires and at the going price( $1500 or so shipped with extra parts), it makes sense to get some updated info. Tire technology improves every year, just want to know they will be the better choice.
They do make them in a 19" size but not sure how well it will fit and work. You would have to ask your installer about that. The 19" size listed on their site does indicate the correct load rating for the Treg as well, you would only have to be concerned about the fit. The size listed is 255/50/19 with a 107 load rating and a V speed rating. I can tell you they work great for me here in UT and I use my Treg for getting up to the slopes and have had no issues with them at all and felt it made the Treg even more stable in snow after I got them. I personally would not buy anything else and plan to get a set for my wifes Explorer when we need tires for it.


----------



## waynerm002 (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Yeti, how is the summer performance? How is the grip in the wet and dry? As the temps get cooler, it is getting close to switching the Contis. Need to make a decision soon, any more infro you can provide would be helpful.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (waynerm002)*

They work just fine in the summer. I think they grip better then the Goodyears my Treg came with. They will probably be even better in your 19" size since they are of a lower profile then what I am running. They are one of the few all seasons with an extreme weather rating. They even worked well on some slimey mud trail we were on in CO at the Rally over the summer. I think they will work just fine for you in MD since they were always pretty good about clearing roads then what PA is/was. I am from PA originally.


----------



## waynerm002 (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Thanks Yeti, know of any place where you can get these for less than 300 a piece? With warranty and chrome valve stems (are those necessary or will any type do?) they total a little over $1350. from tires by web, that seems high.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (waynerm002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waynerm002* »_Thanks Yeti, know of any place where you can get these for less than 300 a piece? With warranty and chrome valve stems (are those necessary or will any type do?) they total a little over $1350. from tires by web, that seems high.
 I found this place that is near you but no idea what they will charge for a set: http://www.meadowcreektire.com/products.html . You can go to Nokians website and see what is near you for more buying options. I only paid about $800 for my set but I am on 17" to so that will make a difference. The place I got mine is a local chain tire store which is only in the west. Go to http://www.nokiantyre.com and see what other dealers may be near you. I am not familiar as to where Fort Washington is in MD.


----------



## waynerm002 (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Thanks, I checked and came up with the one you mentioned and tiresbyweb.com, ordering a set tonight.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (waynerm002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waynerm002* »_Thanks, I checked and came up with the one you mentioned and tiresbyweb.com, ordering a set tonight.
 Cool, you will not regret the decision.


----------



## waynerm002 (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Got then and had them installed, so far they are quieter and the ride feels softer than the Conti's. The 255/50s looks good on the car, I am guessing that some of that cushion comes from the extra sidewall height. Tire shop set the the pressure to 38 all around, I may up that a little, I recall that the 19s should be around 41 or so. Need to look up that info and adjust.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (waynerm002)*

Glad you like them so far, just wait when you finally get some weather back there. They will really be impressive then.


----------



## 72mako (Jan 7, 2005)

I think I've posted that my Touareg wears Nokian WRs as well a few pages up. But as BC has done, I'll update mine, I'm at 44,000 miles on mine and there's enough wear for another winter. I have a second set sitting in the garage waiting to go on when these get enough wear.
nick


----------



## DJL SLC (Apr 8, 1999)

*Re: (72mako)*

Just got a set of Nokian WR SUVs (255/55/R18) mounted up yesterday. Prior to, I was rolling with the OEM Pirelli Scorpion Zeros that were in pretty bad shape from stepper motor issues let alone the 30,000 miles I was able to get out of them. Probably could have strung out 2,000 or so more miles from the Pirelli's, but with old man winter coming fast, I wasn't going to push it, and good thing I didn't cause not even 24 hours passed from getting the WRs that snow was flying. 
Initial impressions from driving about 20 miles with them is that they are solid. Was able to navigate the 3-5" of snow/slush along with traversing through snowpiles with confidence. I know this tire can handle bigger tasks, and I look forward to that day. The WRs coupled with the 4x4 system and winter package of the T-reg make for one sweet combination. These tires will be my year-round rubber, so we'll see how they behave on dry roads as well. I'll post a follow up after I get some more miles on them. 
Couple pics of the new WRs on the T-reg.


----------



## cdover73 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: (DJL SLC)*

Looks like i need to pack snow shoes for my visit to WI next week







The very loud noise of my cupped 19 Toyo Proxes finally got the better of me. Two weeks ago i took the Touareg into Sunnyvale VW to get the alignment checked ($200) and adjusted. I might have been imagining it, but after the work it felt like the car was pulling to the right more than ever and the steering wheel was left of level to go straight. Anyway, the next day i got four new michelin diamaris 4x4 tires. What a transformation!! Smooth, Smooth, Smooth....
However, i've driven 1000 miles since and i was driving down a particularly smooth road yesterday when i thought i could hear the 'rumbling' of the cupped tires coming back. I got home and ran my hand along the inside edge of the drivers side front tire and sure enough its starting to feel uneven again








I really dont want to have to buy new tires every 1000 miles to have a quiet , smooth ride in a $50K car.
No adjustment was made to the rear, but the front left Camber, Caster & Toe were all tweaked, with very minor change to the front right settings.
Front Left is now:
Camber -0.06'
Caster 8.08'
Toe 0.06'
Front Right is now:
Camber - 0.04'
Caster 8.18'
Toe 0.05'

Overall front is now:
Cross Camber -0.02'
Cross Caster -0.11'
Total Toe -0.11'


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (cdover73)*

Time to go back in for another alignment...
Matt


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (Mr. Bill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Bill* »_I just ordered a set for my T from Tire Factory in Michigan (800-576-1009). Price incuding shipping is $234 ea, but if you ask for the Touareg special the price is $224. Had them shipped to local tire dealer for mounting. Will be heading to Colorado mountains when my FL home sells so hope this will be a good compromise of all weather driving. 

My OEM Contis are looking pretty weak. I don't know how many miles I have on them since I run summer wheels/tires. So rather than take a chance at making the Contis run through the winter on low tread, I just ordered a set of the Nokians in 255/55R18 size from Tire Factory. They are $232 a tire including shipping and a $10 discount per tire discount for asking for a Touareg special. 
By switching to summer wheels/tires, these should last me until I have at least 120,000 miles on my Touareg. I'm only at 41,000 now.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I just ordered a set of the Nokians in 255/55R18 size from Tire Factory. They are $232 a tire including shipping and a $10 discount per tire discount for asking for a Touareg special. 
.

I decided to go with dedicated winter/summer tires as well. Ordered the Hakkapellita 5s instead of WRs (actually I had the WRs then sold them before mounting...) ..also ordered from the tire factory. Great service, I'd order from there again. The Hak 5s are amazing in snow and don't feel or sound like a winter tire.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
I decided to go with dedicated winter/summer tires as well. Ordered the Hakkapellita 5s instead of WRs (actually I had the WRs then sold them before mounting...) ..also ordered from the tire factory. Great service, I'd order from there again. The Hak 5s are amazing in snow and don't feel or sound like a winter tire.

I just couldn't see going for a full time snow tire based on the amount of snow we get in CT. I don't go to VT much anymore either.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Nokian WR A.W.P. 2 SUV...."THE" Perfect Tire for the Touareg (spockcat)*

Agreed, if I was in CT I'd go with the WR as well. WR is likely fine for here as well unless you go into VT/Laurentians/Adirondacks...we'll see how long the Hak 5 last.


----------



## pfb (Nov 28, 2005)

I just installed Nokian WR's in 265/70-17 on my V8 Touareg. Local price was $163 each + M&B. Even with tax, this was still about $50 less (each) than tire factory wanted. I think list price on these is about $200 each.
Fit & clearance is perfect. They replaced Bridgestone Dueler Revo's of the same size.
A quick trip up to Winter Park over a snowy pass impressed me with their snow traction, ride, and handling. I loved the Revo's, but these are better tires for my needs. These days it is lots of snowy passes and curvy mountain roads, much less off road mud and rocks.
These are the original WR's. The WR G2 is not available in the 265/70-17 size I wanted.
Around here, most independent tire dealers can order the Nokians. I got several quotes from local tire dealers, and all the prices where better than the tire factory mail order prices. Hard to find on the internet, easy to find locally. Try your local dealer.


_Modified by pfb at 9:12 AM 11-15-2008_


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Post some pics?*

Wow, those are huge. No rubbing? Any effect to gas mileage? If you have time, I'd like to see the look if you could post some pics. I was considering 265/65 R17, about an inch smaller. Also, what are you carrying for a spare? Thx.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Post some pics? (canon_mutant)*

The WR G2 Sport Utility is out now. Was wondering if anyone has had experience with that yet. They are $213 plus shipping at tire-easy.com.
I also noticed that the standard WRs have dropped about $40 per tire since I purchased mine a few years ago. Perhaps because the WR G2s are out now.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Glad to hear some of the local shops are picking them up now. I couldn't find anyone in the bay area that sold these tires. Tire Rack was the only option for many of us. Maybe that has changed by now


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Post some pics? (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_The WR G2 Sport Utility is out now. Was wondering if anyone has had experience with that yet. They are $213 plus shipping at tire-easy.com.
I also noticed that the standard WRs have dropped about $40 per tire since I purchased mine a few years ago. Perhaps because the WR G2s are out now.

Just bought a set...my third. Paid $209 installed at a local tire dealer. They seem to be just as good as the last two sets that were the prior generation of the tire. I got about 50,000 miles out of the last set.
I highly recommend them.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Post some pics? (bravocharlie)*

And I'm having them installed tomorrow at my dealer....$200 installed per tire. My Contis are at exactly 17k miles and I probably could have gone another 2k miles with them. First time I'm changing tires. They asked me where I heard about these tires as they never had a customer with a Touareg order them. I told them same place I get all my info that you never heard of before!


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Post some pics? (irbrenda)*

Did you buy them from a VW Dealer? Where are they in NJ? 
I am in Brooklyn, but take my car to Nyack for service (I know---I am nuts....but gas finally went down).


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Some have reported that they are now carried as and order option at local tires stores. They are worth waiting for. Or you can order from tirefactory.com and have them drop shipped to your dealer or a tire store for install like I did. 
Tell Tire Factory that you heard about it on here or club touareg to get a discount. 
I'll definitely be ordering another set. These Nokians rock for all seasons and especially the winter.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Post some pics? (Diablonyc2)*

Yes, from Millennium VW in Somerville, NJ...I've been using them for service for 5 years. It's a trip for me from Staten Island but they've been great.


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

All of the positive reviews of the Nokian WR G2's have sold another set. I was also considering the Goodyear Forteo's, which were a lot cheaper.
Last night I must have run over a chain or part thereof which punctured one of the goodyear's which came with the car (25K miles). These chains and parts are littered about the roads here in Portland and as I write this in the shop, it is packed with people telling the same story. 
Anyway, these Nokian's must be handmade by Finnish elves or something, because they are darn expensive ($300 ea. installed). Because it is Saturday, I am away from home and we need to get on the road today, I am in no position to shop around so I am going to take this one in the a__ (what is the emoticon for that? : {O} ). But they do come with a 50K warranty...which is nice. From here we drive into more snow in Central Oregon, before heading back to the Bay Area. I am looking forward to seeing how they ride. The goodyear's that came with the 'egg were noisy!


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

biorig, yes they are expensive and can be found cheaper. BUT, you easily get your money back in the life the tire. Look, your Good Years are much cheaper, but how many miles did you get out of them? 25K. 
The Nokians can easily last 50K. I think I got 60K out of them before they were un-repairable due to 8 flats and the last one on the sidewall. 
I ran into an issue like you where I had to buy a new set of tires if I wanted to get back on the road that same day. I ended up with Toyo Proxies because that is what others recommended. Guess what. They are crap. Yes pure crap. They slide like crazy in rain on pavement. They are very hard and stiff and you feel it in the ride. They are so so on snow so far. I drove over donner pass on Xmas night (7.5 hrs.) in icy conditions and they did ok, but nothing like the Nokians in the past. 
Safe driving to the Bay.


----------



## rkwms (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

I recently had my Dunlops replaced at 31,000 miles on my 06 V6. I replaced them with the Michelin Lattitudes at Discount Tire. Total price I paid was $829 for all four installed. They don't look very aggressive, but handles very well in the snow and rain. I've put approximately 1,000 miles on them and I'm pleased with them.


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

Thanks Tahoe12. They've been really nice to drive on. They are very quiet and the ride is much smoother. We've been driving on rain, snow and ice since they were put on and they have been amazing. This morning the road to the ski hill was ice and snow mixed, but I felt like I had great control.


----------



## reservoircat (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: (biorig)*

I'm really late to contribute to this thread, but I wanted to chime in. I have run the Nokian WR's on my 2003 1.8T Jetta for two Canadian winters now, and I am very very pleased with performance. When the Nokian's do slip, they do a nice job of communicating warning in advance that you are approaching the slide point. The progressive feel of the tire makes it an excellent choice for spirited and skilled winter drivers.
Now that my family has upgraded to a 2010 Tiguan, we are looking at swapping the OEM tires to Nokian WRG2's in the near future. These Pirelli Scorpions are good all-season tires, but they lack the bite and the progressive feel of the Nokians.
If you are considering buying the Nokian WR's for yourself, and are hesitating because of higher price: don't hesitate. These Nokians are absolutely the best all-season compromise you can get from a single tire. Take it from a diehard Canadian who drives in snow and slush 5 months per year.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

SF Bay Area drivers, where did you buy your Nokians and what was the best price?
I'm getting my Touareg back from the body shop this week and I am ready for another set of Nokians. Throwing away the Toyos.


----------

